# pro vs. homemade cylinders in pro haunts



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

> However you do raise an interesting question. If people who make homemade cylinders consider them reliable, why not use them in pro haunts too considering the cylinder is never seen?


The main reason pro haunts use professionally made cylinders is very simple. Liability. If something happens with a pro cylinder and somebody gets hurt, the blame can go to the manufacturer of the cylinder. If the cylinder is homemade, the haunt is totally liable for the injury and can even pay more in damages for using "unsafe" equipment. A good way to lose all your money and the haunt.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Aaand since home haunters are immune to lawsuits, the "It won't happen to me" rule applies.
Right?
 

Liability and reliability. Two concerns for both pro and home haunters alike.


----------

